# Newly single parent...need advice on entitlements



## ailbhe (16 Jun 2008)

My partner has told me he wants to separate and I need to know what position I will be in financially.
I have one child from a previous relationship. I was on One parent family allowance and living at home when she was born 5 years ago. I went back to work part time and was on back to work allowance and receiving rent allowance for approx one year after that (approx 3 years ago).
When I moved in with my partner I gave up all social welfare payments and went back to full time employment.
We bought a house which we are planning on selling now and dividing proceeds (approx €10k if it sells at asking price which seems unlikely due to the market).

I will need to rent (approx 800 to 850 in my locality), pay creche (350 pm, 550 in summer). I earn 1850 pm after tax. I have a loan of €12k on which repayments are €300 pm. I would hope if the house sells to pay the majority of said loan off.

I need to know where I stand in relation to FIS, one parent family allowance.....anything really as I cannot fathom how I will afford to live. I was also considering asking my employers if I could work part time while my daughter was in school and therefore eliminate my creche costs (except for summer) but I'm not sure if I would be finacially better off to stay in full time employment.


----------



## Welfarite (16 Jun 2008)

Your best bet is to reduce your working hours in order to qualify for OPFP. You can earn up to €146.50 per week and still get full OPFP. Half of earnings between €146.50 and €425.00 are assessed as income and a reduced rate of One Parent Family Payment is payable.

In addition, you may be entitled to FIS if your employement is more that 19 hours per week. If your earnings plus the OPFP you get are less that €490 per week, you can get 60% of the balance between the 2 amounts in FIS payment.


----------



## NicolaM (17 Jun 2008)

Hi Ailbhe,
Without wanting to pry into your personal affairs, you haven't mentioned maintenance from your daughter's father, which, if it isn't being paid, might help you out a bit financially. You've probably already checked all this out, but here's some information in case you haven't.
Nicola


----------



## ailbhe (17 Jun 2008)

NicolaM said:


> Hi Ailbhe,
> Without wanting to pry into your personal affairs, you haven't mentioned maintenance from your daughter's father, which, if it isn't being paid, might help you out a bit financially. You've probably already checked all this out, but here's some information in case you haven't.
> Nicola



Her father left when I was pregnant and has never been in contact/paid maintenance.


----------

